# Cherche traducteur français pour les GWN

## nledez

Bonjours à tous, je fait partit de l'équipe de traduction de la Gentoo Weekly News, et nous avons un petit problème récurant : nous manquons d'un peu de ressouces humaine pour les traduction.

Je ne sais pas comment font certaines équipe de 1 personnes   :Wink:   pour sortir la traduction dans la soirée.

Donc il nous faudrait entre une et trois personnes pour la traduction relecture de parties des news.

Concraitement les parties les plus difficiles à faire traduire sont : Heard In The Community et Gentoo International. L'idéal serait d'avoir une ou deux personnes pour traduire ces parties là, et d'autres personnes pour la relectures (c'est ce qu'il manque beaucoup à mon gout).

J'explique un petit peu pour ceux qui serait intérésé, quand les news arrivent elles sont découpées en plusieurs parties pour que chaque traducteur est sont bout de fichier. Le fichier est renvoyé à une seule personne qui rassemble le tout. Le 2 parties difficiles sont la traduction (normal) et la gestion de l'UTF8 (format de fichier des news).

Le boulot à faire et du dimanche soir au 'si possible lundi soir', je dis bien si possible car jusqu'a present le boulot à trainé un peux jusqu'au jeudi   :Sad: 

Ceux et celles (ca serait bien   :Wink:  ) intéréssé(es) peuvent me contacter par mail à nicolas.ledez _at_jaime_pas_le_spam_ free.fr

La prochaine traduction seras celle de dimanche prochain.

----------

## dioxmat

je passe le post en sticky. faudrait peut etre une annonce sur linuxfr/gentoofr ...

----------

## spOOwn

je suis partant pour t'aidé, mais ton adresse e-mail n'est pas correcte a ce que je vois... on verra bien ce que je peux faire... moi qui voulait m'investir , c'est l'occassion ou jamais !!

donc  écrit moi un msg private, ou regarde mon profile pr le mail...

----------

## nledez

Bien sur il faut remplacer le _at_jaime_pas_le_spam_ par un @

----------

## crevette

Pour la relecture, je peux toujours aider, je suis traducteur sur 

http://gnomefr.traduc.org pour certains logiciels

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je suis moi aussi partant pour ce qui est de la traduction et de la relecture...

----------

## sergio

Je peut donner un coup de main ponctuellement pour la relecture (je suis pas toujours très au point pour la traduction) mais je suis souvent absent les week-end (vie privée oblige). Il faudrait peut être essayer de mettre en place un planning... Comme ça je pourrais m'organiser...

A+

----------

## neysx

Je me porte volontaire aussi bien pour les traductions que pour les relectures. C'est pour moi l'occasion d'apporter ma modeste contribution à la communauté, enfin le début en tout cas.

Tu demandes un traducteur français, je suppose qu'un francophone fera l'affaire  :Smile: 

Mon anglais est quasiment parfait, je l'utilise maintenant plus que mon français et mon orthographe est (pratiquement) sans reproche. Je serais disponible tous les dimanches à quelques exceptions près, ces dernières seraient annoncées longtemps à l'avance pour éventuellement passer le boulot à une autre bonne âme ou pour le reporter au lundi ou mardi soir.

Au plaisir.

----------

## Alby

Moi aussi je veux bien te filer un coup de main, Je suis canadien anglophone d'origine et Licence d'anglais. Voilà si on a besoin de moi... ça me permettrait également de rester en contact avec la Trad.    :Laughing: 

----------

## nicux

Moi aussi, y'a pas de pb, je me porte aussi volontaire. En ce qui concerne la disponibilité, c'est simple, je suis dispo... tt le tps !!!

----------

## BeTa

Salut,

Je me présente, Baptiste SIMON (aka BeTa), l'un des trois initiateurs de frgentoo, un projet aux multiples facettes ayant pour but la documentation en francais (autant en traduction qu'en création), l'entraide et la promotion de la gentoo dans le monde francophone. Beaucoup nous demande la différence avec gentoofr(.org). Ma réponse est toujours : nous sommes complémentaires (à l'instar de linuxfr.org et frlinux.net quelque part). D'un point de vue site web, les objectifs ne sont pas les mêmes (nous nous sommes entretenus à ce propos avec eux avant le lancement du projet). gentoofr.org est un site de news, frgentoo.net est un site communautaire dédié à la documentation et à la gestion du projet frgentoo dans son ensemble. Pour les autres différences, je vais pas vous saouler maintenant, je vous invite à venir nous dire coucou et nous poser des questions sur #frgentoo.

Bref... parmi notre équipe actuelle (il ne tient qu'à vous de nous rejoindre ;c), nous comptons de nombreuses personnes intéressées par les traductions ainsi que le coordinateur francophone des traductions de documents "officiels" (Guillaume MORIN, aka Arachne).

Je pense donc que si vous cherchez de l'aide, il serait intéressant de nous contacter. Je ne garantis pas qu'il y ait des tonnes de volontaires, mais 1 ou 2, ce n'est pas exclu. De nouveau, j'invite les personnes responsables des traductions des GWN à venir en parler avec nous sur #frgentoo et #frgentoo-doc.

Merci du boulot déjà fourni en tout cas !! :c)

Baptiste SIMON

   aka BeTa

----------

## FRLinux

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (à l'instar de linuxfr.org et frlinux.net quelque part).
> 
> 

 

Si je puis me permettre, on m'a reproche d'avoir un nom de site similaire mais cela n'a rien a voir avec le fait que je voulais me rapprocher de linuxfr.org car mon seul choix se situait dans le fait d'avoir un nom de domaine indiquant aux nouveaux venus que mon site faisait du linux en Francais.

Cela peut paraitre hors sujet, mais c'est quelque chose que j'ai vu revenir au fur des annees.

Steph  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Arachne

Bonjour,

Je suis le coordinateur de la traduction de documentation de frgentoo. Je participerai volontiers à la traduction de la GWN, et d'autre part j'aurais voulu savoir quel outil vous utilisez pour répartir les traductions. Nous sommes en effet en train d'en mettre un au point, peut etre pourrait-il convenir. A voir...  :Smile: 

Guillaume Morin aka Arachne

PS: FRLinux, tu aurais plus faire plus hors topic ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Bonjour,

je relance un appel à des traducteurs pour la Gwn (Gentoo Weekly Newsletter), il faudrait (comme la dernière fois) 2 à 3 personnes motivées et maîtrisant le français et l'anglais.

Si vous n'êtes pas sur de pouvoir, ne vous inscrivez pas, le dernier appel a généré beaucoup de réponses et nous étions une équipe de 8 au meilleur moment, pour finir par n'être plus que 2 traducteurs "réguliers".

Tous ceux qui sont motivés peuvent m'écrire à mat [at] frheaven.com

----------

## vibidoo

Bon courage à tous 

Je sais comme c'est chiant la traduction .

En ce moment je suis en train de traduire un manuel d'utilisation de 49 page pour un produit taiwannais , et je suis dessus depuis 2 semaines   :Confused: 

Mais c'est pour un pote .

Encore bon courage

----------

## Gepeto

Bonjour !

Je suis Québecois de Montréal, et donc je suis parfaitement billingue...oui oui j'arrive a écrire en francais que meme les francais comprennent.

Je pourrais bien traduire les GWN, vous n'avez qu'a me laisser un message..

gepeto@aliencow.com

Et pour les accents que je n'ai pas mis, je semble avoir un bug avec X pour le moment, ce n'est pas la stupidité seulement  :Smile: 

----------

## kospi

J'en suis. 

kospi

----------

## Senso

Hé bé, je suis aussi un Québécois de Montréal, et complètement bilingue par le fait même. Je suis pas mal libre ces temps-ci, il ne devrait donc pas y avoir de problème.

----------

## Senso

Hmm quelqu'un a l'adresse du site du CVS? Je me suis inscrits avec l'adresse courriel du travail et je n'ai pas le lien, vu qu'il est au travail et je n'ai jamais une bonne mémoire le vendredi après-midi.

----------

## neerd

Visiblement en ce moment la traduction manque de peps, donc je me porte volontaire pour donner un coup de main...

mais je sais pas comment faire   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fribadeau

Coup de main : pareil pour moi. Expliquez-moi comment faire, si mon manque de disponibilités chronique   :Crying or Very sad:   n'est pas un trop gros problème, j'en suis.

Fred

----------

## BlakDrago

Si y a encore de la place je peux aussi m'y mettre

----------

## Manu-BE

Hep par ici, je suis bien intéréssé pour la traduction et/ou la relacture .... Meme si le thread date d'un petit temps, si vous chezchez toujours ... je suis la 

Envoyez moi un mail : manuc@skynet.be

Et oui je suis Belch mais tu sais maneke je vais pas traduire comme ca hein une fois   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sharlaan

moi je suis interessé par la relecture, mais pour la traduction je garanti rien car je suis en 1re S avec anglais LV1. Donc pour la traduction c'est limité, mais pour la relecture c'est bon.

----------

## PurpleSkunk

bonjour !

je suis intéressé par le travail de traduction, mon niveau d'anglais étant relativement important   :Surprised: 

voici mon adresse : purple.skunk@wanadoo.fr

@+   :Very Happy: 

----------

## squaley

Bonne année à tous !

Alors comme bonne résolution pour cette année 2004, j'aimerais bien donner un ptit coup de patte aux traductions de la GWN en francais.

Bougeons, bougeons déjà un an que ce topic existe   :Rolling Eyes: 

 ctc me : squaley@hotmail.com

----------

## ptitman

si le thread est toujours d'actu je suis partant pour la trad, mon niveau d'anglais devrait etre largement suffisant par contre mon orthographe en francais

 :Confused:  ...

  adresse mail : yagimme5(at)yahoo.com

----------

## TGL

Malheureusement ce thread n'a plus l'air d'être d'actualité, si j'en juge par l'absence de réaction aux quelques dernières propositions. Si plusieurs personnes motivées souhaitent remonter un équipe de traduction régulière, je suis sûr qu'elles trouveront du répondant du côté des anciens traducteurs GWN et de l'équipe de traduction des docs Gentoo. 

En attendant, j'enlève la punaise...

----------

## gyver

Je suis prêt à prendre en charge la traduction de la GWN. J'ai l'habitude de faire des traductions anglais-français pour des clients, donc je devrais pouvoir être assez efficace.

Comment organise-t-on une traduction :

- sous quel format doit on remettre la GWN traduite ?

- à qui ?

Des volontaires pour relectures et/ou traduction partielle ?

----------

## sireyessire

je sais pas si tu as vu mais ce thread a polus d'un an, alors si tu es toujours motivé je te conseille de mailer directement à l'équipe de traduction

gwn DASH feedback AT gentoo DOT org

nb: je ne suis pas dans cette équipe alors pour le reste je sais pas, mais si tu parles anglais pas besoin d'expliquer ce qu'est le dash  :Laughing:  (ps évidement il y a pas d'espace dans l'adresse mail)

----------

## gyver

Déjà fait, la seule réponse que j'ai reçue jusqu'ici me conseille de recruter sur le forum (et m'a proposé de m'aider)...

Mais mon problème est surtout de savoir comment récupérer et remettre la traduction. Comme ça je peux commencer à traduire tout seul les premières GWNs histoire de lancer la machine.

A la limite, une adresse e-mail où envoyer un fichier XML contenant la traduction me suffirait. Après je peux gérer l'organisation par moi-même. Mais le plus d'information possible serait un sacré bonus :

- méthode habituelle d'organisation des traducteurs (cvs ou autre gestion de version ? autre ?),

- DTD de validation du XML ? validateur habituellement utilisé ?

Je peux mettre un serveur CVS/Subversion ou autre à disposition si nécessaire, créer des HOWTOs pour les nouveaux traducteurs et déléguer une partie de l'admin du serveur pour qu'on puisse remettre les traductions en temps et en heure lorsque je ne serais pas disponible certaines semaines, mais sans point de chute pour la traduction, je ne peux pas avancer.

----------

## dj-submerge

Salut gyver,

Je suis le responsable du GWN allemand et si tu veux je peut te donner un coups de mains pour demarre la traduction. 

Mon adresse est :  dj-submerge(at)gentoo.org

----------

## gyver

Merci beaucoup dj-submerge,

voici où j'en suis :

je commence à avancer un peu grâce à un e-mail d'Ulrich : il va m'inscrire à la mailing-list et m'a donné de la lecture en attendant  :Smile: 

Note :

Je dois dire qu'à chaque fois que je découvre un nouvel aspect de la Gentoo, je suis bluffé : tout est vraiment conçu de façon très propre.

J'attends un peu de voir le contenu de la mailing-list et je potasse gwn-process.xml puis je reviens vers toi.

Mon adresse : lionel-dev(at)bouton.name

Cela me fait deux proposition d'aides pour commencer, aller, aller n'ayez pas peur, plus on est nombreux :

- moins on traduit,

- plus on s'amuse.

Si personne ne se présente je vais devoir proposer des pots-de-vin ! Enfin des pintes de bière aux 3-brasseurs à Paris plutôt  :Smile: 

----------

## gim

Yop, je veux bien donner un coup de main de temps en temps, si la quantité de texte à traduire reste raisonnable.

PS: Et par pitié, subversion,  pas CVS!!  :Twisted Evil: 

PPS: Et à l'occasion, je ne suis pas contre une petite bière un de ces quatre.  :Wink: 

----------

## gyver

D'après ce que j'ai compris il n'y aura que l'éditeur de la traduction (a priori moi) qui aura à se palucher du CVS (bon moi j'en fais quasiment un jour sur deux donc j'ai déjà les ulcères, je suis habitué) et encore pas au début.

Pour le reste on travaille par mail. J'attends d'être inscrit à la mailing-list des admins gwn pour voir un peu comment ils bossent en pratique.

Voyons voir, 21mn après avoir parlé de bière j'ai un volontaire... Efficace !

S'il y a des amateurs de bons vins, j'ai une cave pas trop mal pourvue à Boulogne-Billancourt... tic ... tac ...

Sinon gim, je te contacterai par PM pour avoir ton adresse e-mail dès que je m'attaquerai à la première traduction.

3 volontaires, ça commence à diviser sérieusement le travail.

----------

## Leander256

Je suis aussi intéressé, maintenant que je vais à nouveau avoir du temps libre (vive les études), et non, ce n'est pas pour la bière  :Wink: 

----------

## gyver

Ok, je pense qu'on peut commencer à travailler dès maintenant (il y a des volontaires et une nouvelleGWN), je propose de commencer par la GWN qui vient de sortir (20 décembre). Je prends les adresses mails de tout le monde par PM si je ne les ai pas déjà.

Je pense ouvrir un nouveau fil de discussion réservé à la traduction proprement dite, cela afin que de nouveaux venus puissent voir où on en est et ce qui a déjà été fait, c'est propablement une solution temporaire en attendant de trouver mieux pour s'organiser efficacement (mailing-list, Wiki, que sais-je encore).

L'idée est pour l'instant d'avoir les discussions entre-nous (organisation, questions-réponses, ...) sur le forum et seule la collecte des traductions partielles se ferait par mails (vous m'envoyez vos traductions, je fusionne et/ou redistribue aux relecteurs et à la fin envoie le tout à la gentoo-gwn-admin.

En attendant de commencer, pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas déjà fait, prenez un petit café, détendez-vous et lisez la page suivante pour avoir une idée de ce qui est attendu pour la publication de la GWN traduite :

http://dev.gentoo.org/~swift/gwn/gwn-process.html

ne prenez pas peur, seule une petite partie concerne réellement les traducteurs et j'aiderai ceux qui ont du mal si besoin.

Toutes remarques bienvenues (s'il n'y a pas de meilleure proposition, je créerais le fil de discussion mentionné ci-dessus dans la soirée).

----------

## gyver

Topic créé, voir

[GWN] Discussions entre traducteurs

----------

## JuPiTeR15

Je vous aiderais avec le plus grand plaisir en fonctions de mes disponibilités... (étudiant, examens de Janvier...)

mon adresse : gaasch@teledisnet.be

----------

